# DIY: Water in HID Xenon headlight fix



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

So I decided to tackle my head light problem. I aired it out, but that made it worse as it let humid air in. It start to look like a terrarium!










So I pulled the light out and as soon as I came into the house (A/C) it started to condense even more and I had about 30ml of water in there!

So I let it pool all towards the running light hole and used a syringe to extract the water after pulling all the light bulbs except the xenon.

Then taped and placed a blow dryer to it to dry all the water out. This left some water spots on the lense, but at this point I just want to fix it. Maybe swirling some distilled water may help and removing, but it is not fun getting the water out. In the pic below I didn't have the bulbs removed, but I recommend doing that.










Then I hooked took all the lights and placed them back in. I had a cut harness, so I used that to connect to the back of all the lights, specifically the non integrated connector ones (turn signal and side running light), otherwise they will leak air. You want to check with the lights in as thes can be leak points. Also removed and checked the HID module, to make sure the rubber seal was good in there too and it was.

I took my compressor and did about 10 PSI, taping it to the HID connector as it could be tight and air will leak out that too otherwise. Any more PSI and the hid cover pops off! You can see you have enough pressure as the bubble will flex on the rubber behind the hid bulb. Make sure all your rubber gaskets are on tight! I also inspected all my light bulb gaskets to make sure they are not old and dry but still soft and pliable.










I then then heard some other hissing beside my compressor hose, and placed dish soap all over the clear to housing seal and found a leak! Pretty big too, I could feel the air coming out. Closer inspection it looked like the factory seal had a bubble that popped (during curing process) as there was a visible hole. I assume typical OEM Chrysler quality control at work here.










So removed everything and cleaned all the soap off and caulked the corner and let it dry for 24 hours.










So from my basic high school physics, I assume the the air in the housing heated up, expanding and leaking out the right side corner. Then when it cooled rapidly, either from driving on the highway or after parking, the air inside the headlight contracted and sucked in humid air from outside allowing the moisture to condense on the cooler exposed lense, and the cycle repeated each time pulling in more water.

This should leave the housing relatively sealed at sea level air pressure. The little rubber sticker on the back appears to be just that, a rubber sticker that allows the pressure to increase and decrease by stretching as it is a membrane, without blowing a rubber lamp seal.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Two days, no returning water. Should rain here in a few days, let's see how it goes. Not sure how long the caulk will last, hearing I should have used butyl caulk instead of silicone.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Just a 1 month followup, fix has held up and worked wonderfull!


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

As of now, no condensation.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Good write up.

Had the same issues with mine, but got it fixed under warranty. Boy did they not want to shell out the $800. :laugh:


----------

